# ati radeon probleme *heul



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (7. Dezember 2003)

Hab ne Ati Radeon 9600pro ez

dummerweise passiert jetzt immer folgendes, ich starte ein spiel, spiele einige minuten, und dann schließt sich das ohne warnung oder fehlermeldung einfach so! =))

Need for speed, z.b ich fahre gerade munter mit meiner Kiste die Straße entlang und zack, das programm shcließt sich.. woran kann das liegen?!

Habn Aus A7V8x-x mainboard drin. CPU Athlon 2800+ 


ich will das es läuft *heul!


----------



## Sinac (8. Dezember 2003)

Ists nur bei NFS oder auch bei anderen Games bis jetzt aufgetreten?
Installier mal neuste Graka Treiber und neuste Direct X Version!

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Tim C. (8. Dezember 2003)

> Hab ne Ati Radeon 9600pro ez


Da drängt sich mir eine Frage auf. Bist du bewusst auf die runtergetacktete Version der 9600er Pro eingegangen oder war das Unwissen ?


----------



## MsvP@habdichliebhasi (8. Dezember 2003)

also 1. ez war unwissend, und schlecht beraten *(

2. hab neuste graka treiber und direkt treiber

3. ist bei sämtlichen spielen so, und auch bei videos im mediaplayer


----------



## ThELoStBoY (9. Dezember 2003)

ich hatte auch so ein problem, nach ca. 2 minuten hat es mich aus allen spielen rausgehauen und ich war wieder am desktop oder es traten fürchterliche grafikfehler auf, nach 2 tagen tauschte ich den ram aus und siehe da, es lief alles einwandfrei, war ein defekter speicher wie es sich dann beim testen rausstellte!


----------



## tuxracer (9. Dezember 2003)

@Sinac

Das mit der neuesten DX Version ist ein Schuss nach hinten.

Alle die wegen der Grakatreiber darauf angewiesen sind, dass sie DX9 draufhaben, dürfen auf das neue DX Update von MS warten die 9.0b ist nämlich immer noch BUGI

ich habs getestet an diversen Games und anderen Karten.

Ich hatte von nem Kunden eine Machine mit ner DX9 Graka und sollte ne ganze Menge nicht funzender Spiele ans laufen bringen.

Ich hab getan gewütet und gemacht mit DX und Treibern wie blöd.
Schliesslich hab ich mal ne andere Graka(ohne DX9) genommen die Games nochmals probiert, und ging immer noch nicht, dann hab ich DX9 entfernt(soll ja nach angabe von MS gar nicht möglich sein) und siehe da, das Problem war gelöst.

Leider geht das nur, wenn nicht die Graka DX9 verlangt.


Ach ja Aufruf an alle

Jeder ne Reklamationsmail an Microsoft, dann gehts vielleicht schneller bis das Update kommt.


----------

